# Gonna build up an Evo frame...which cranks...DuraAce or Hollogram and related issues?



## sqwk77 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think I might bite the bullet and get an Evo frame to be built up with Dura-Ace. 

Trying to decide if I should throw on a DA 7900 crankset and deal with whatever aftermarket spacers are required to convert to PF30, or if I should go for some Hollogram SLs. I will be getting a compact crankset so I understand the Hollograms have some issues with the spacing on those as well. 

Im not a Sprinter though I my long levers can torque rings a bit. 

Input guys?
Thanks.


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

Why don't you buy an EVO with DA7900 and the hollowgram sl (already built) and ask your LBS to change the parts you don't want. It's gonna be cheaper than buying the frame, groupset, crank and other parts


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*If up to me...*



sqwk77 said:


> Trying to decide if I should throw on a DA 7900 crankset and deal with whatever aftermarket spacers are required to convert to PF30, or if I should go for some Hollogram SLs.


....I'd go with the hollograms. I have a set on my supersix and love them. The EVO is BB30 (right?) so I would put in the frame what it was designed for, IOW a BB30 hollowgram crankset. No, they are not cheap, but your purchasing one of the hottest bikes on the market, go ahead and put a nice cannondale hollowgram SL BB30 crank on her


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

eekase said:


> ....I'd go with the hollograms. I have a set on my supersix and love them. The EVO is BB30 (right?) so I would put in the frame what it was designed for, IOW a BB30 hollowgram crankset. No, they are not cheap, but your purchasing one of the hottest bikes on the market, go ahead and put a nice cannondale hollowgram SL BB30 crank on her


How was the SS6 compare to yours other bikes collection?


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

sqwk77 , Im hitchhiking your thread if you permit, Im in the same boat.. well, different boat brands though, since Im planning on a new red group (already got the frame at ebay).
I didnt know compact hollowgrams have problems with the PF30. what exactly do you mean? my decision is a bit tougher maybe since I hope I can get the new "2013" SRAM Red group before I built my bike in the end of March. its supposed to be released in feb. 
so holowgram or the new Red, which we know almost nothing about yet?

As for your question, Ive only tried DA crankset for so little time and felt little or no difference from my Red, which is light and stiff enough for me (though Im not a great reference for crank sitffness, at only 158 lbs for a 6'2 guy whose fastest flat sprint is about 33mph for a few seconds). regarding the hollowgrams, never used one nor even test rided, but if it helps, Ive done some good research and never came across a single post or review where people wouldnt highly recommended them.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

zamboni said:


> How was the SS6 compare to yours other bikes collection?


I PM you my response(s), I didn't want to hijack this thread


----------



## sqwk77 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Leo
I had read elsewhere that the Evo specifically had spacing problems with the Compact version of the Hollogram cranks. Not the standard version though, nor with any other brands that I can recall.

I believe it is solved with a spacer, but I don't recall exactly. The info was either on this forum or the weight weenies forum.
Good Luck.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

Well tks, i still got some time to decide, but am building this bike hoping for a great climbing machine, so will try a compact anyway!
Will let u know when I try it, but it will be 2 months for now, so maybe it wont matter anymore..


----------



## centaur172 (Aug 17, 2011)

On a Hollowgram Compact spider that is not intended for PF30 there is a chance of it rubbing on the outer lip of the bottom bracket. Cannondale ships a specially machines compact spider with all compact Hollowgrams on PF30 bikes. The PF30 compact spiders are also available aftermarket. No spacers or hacks needed.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi centaur, tks for the answer.. but I couldn't find this "specially machines" compact spider. maybe I didnt get what you actually meant.. also, if I got it right, there are intended and non-intended for PF30 Hollowgram spiders, is that really so?
So my frame came with the PF30 bearings already. do I need to buy a crankset that comes with the spindle? 
I apologize in advance if I didnt get your whole answer in the first place..


----------



## centaur172 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf
Page 14

The 110 BCD spider is all that would need to be changed if going from a BB30 setup to a PF30 setup.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

tkssss!


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool screen name, are you a pilot?

Get the Hollowgram cranks, why are you getting a compact? You're built like Mr. Salty and can climb like a champ without one.


----------

